# Got Complaint from Neighbor re: barking. Suggestions?



## kaiyen (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm trying to formulate a plan for this. We came home tonight to find a police warning that someone had complained about our 7 month old barking, and a handwritten (unsigned) note saying that she barked "incessantly" (along with other rather hurtful comments about how we are bringing down the neighborhood). 

Our dog, Brie, does not bark in all situations. When our neighbor is running in and out of her house, going in and out of the gate that is right next to where Brie often sits, she does not bark. When my wife or I come home, whether I'm on my bike or either of us is in a car, she doesn't bark unless we completely ignore her for maybe 2+ minutes. She knows that there are situations when she doesn't need to get attention. 

Our side gate is just an open wrought iron one, btw. It's not a "closed" fence one. She can see through it. We only moved in a few months ago and haven't replaced it yet.

There are also times when she does bark for attention, and she does so pretty consistently. If we are doing work in the front yard and she's behind that side gate (just out of view, but she knows we're there), she barks. When people walk by, she will often bark. 

I _think_ that she barks mostly when she sees someone. I am looking at either putting up a dog run in the backyard and hoping that, by preventing her from getting to that side gate, the problem will be solved. Or, keeping her indoors and never leaving her alone for more than maybe 6 hours at a time, absolute max. 

I have no problems doing what I need to do to take care of Brie. But I'm not sure I can come home every single day for lunch, either. 

thoughts? What other signs should I be looking for to help determine how to handle this?

thanks.
allan


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Generally speaking, a dog left alone outdoors for long periods will almost certainly bark enough to annoy the neighbors. Keeping her indoors while you're at work would probably be better (and safer--if the neighbors get mad enough something poisonous could be thrown in the yard. . .). Most dogs will be fine inside for 8-9 hours as long as their exercise needs are cared for once you get home.


----------



## kaiyen (Dec 12, 2010)

should I work her up to a full 8-9 hours (and I am rarely gone for longer than that, ever)? If so, what kind of schedule? thanks.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd get some plywood, and drill some holes in it to use to secure it to the wrought iron gate, so she can't see out. (Make sure your gates are padlocked, as there are so many dogs that get out/get lost because kids/utility workers open gates, then find out there's a dog running out at them and they flee leaving the gate open.)

I'd get a doggie door so the dog can go in and out as desired. Most dogs left home alone will end up going inside and sleeping if they have that choice.

Walk her briskly for 45 min twice a day. Leave frozen peanut butter stuffed Kongs for her when you go out to occupy her.

Get an ultrasonic "Bird house bark deterrent" and put it in your backyard aimed at your gate.

Write a note to all of your neighbors apologizing for your dog barking and disturbing them (Dear Neighbor, It has come to my attention that my dog has been barking and causing a disturbance. First, I want to deeply apologize. I had no idea she was doing this when I was gone. I want to let you know that I take the issue seriously and am working on it by blocking her view to the street from the gate, and the use of Bark deterrents. It may take a little while in order for the effectiveness of these methods to fully achieve the desired result. But please know I am working on it. Unfortunately, when I'm not here, I have no way of knowing if these methods are working. Please let me know if you continue to hear her bark, and I'll change my efforts, accordingly. I appreciate your patience during this training period. Sincerely, "X". ph # xxx-xxxx

A note will placate most people, and let them know you are working on it. But you will need to make some changes. I wouldn't use a dog run, as dogs will bark even more then. If you need to, leave her inside when you aren't there. You don't want your neighbors to get so pissed they poison your dog, or steal her and dump her a long way away.

Don't dismiss/minimize the issue. (The "my dog doesn't have fleas" syndrome). Barking is really annoying, even to people who love dogs. It's even worse if they are a day sleeper, or use there backyards to relax. Take the issue seriously and try to make some changes.


----------



## kaiyen (Dec 12, 2010)

another question - what is a dog run for, if, in general, one should keep one's dog inside and be with him/her when outside? it's hard to tell from advertising, obviously, which suggests I should build one in order to leave the dog outside all the time...



spotted nikes said:


> I'd get some plywood, and drill some holes in it to use to secure it to the wrought iron gate, so she can't see out. (Make sure your gates are padlocked, as there are so many dogs that get out/get lost because kids/utility workers open gates, then find out there's a dog running out at them and they flee leaving the gate open.)


I had hoped to build up something better but I think you're right - it's a very visible sign that I'm trying to do something. We'll put up a nicer gate later.



> I'd get a doggie door so the dog can go in and out as desired. Most dogs left home alone will end up going inside and sleeping if they have that choice.


because of how our house is setup, we can't put in a doggie door other than through a wall, and even then it would be in some weird locations. we just have rooms that run into other rooms, etc. longs story, trust me on this one in particular. I do get the idea and wish I could set up a dog door.



> Walk her briskly for 45 min twice a day. Leave frozen peanut butter stuffed Kongs for her when you go out to occupy her.


I walk her in the morning for 30 minutes, at lunch when I do get home (but that's about 1x a week right now) for about 20, then about an hour when I get home. She has shown no interest in any toy that will occupy her - like having to get food out of a kong. That's more of an fyi for any future suggestions. Even when we basically ended up starving her for 2 weeks to get her to eat from a kong, no luck. She just didn't eat. 



> Get an ultrasonic "Bird house bark deterrent" and put it in your backyard aimed at your gate.


I like this idea, too. thanks. I'll look into those asap.

And I will do the note. Thanks. And I do take the issue very seriously. I did not mean to imply that I did not. I hope I didn't imply that, anyway. I'm more trying to figure out how to diagnose her behavior, but I also didn't realize that I could really leave her inside for that long. Not at 7 months anyway. 

allan


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

If you have a sliding glass door, they make inserts that have a built in doggie door that you can use.

If you have a door to the backyard, you can buy a storm door (aluminum type door with a 1/2 window that goes outside the regular door and locks) and put that outside the regular door. You can even buy ones that already have a doggie door in them, or you can buy one without a doggie door and install your own. Then you leave the inside door open, with the storm door locked, so dog can use the doggie door. I put them in all of my rentals. They're pretty cheap and easy to install.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

What are the regulations in your neighborhood? When I loved in the city no one could file a complaint til after 8pm.


----------



## kaiyen (Dec 12, 2010)

Again, the dog door idea just doesn't work with how our house is setup. I appreciate the idea - I truly do. 

The complaint was filed at 8:30 last night and, according to our neighbors, apparently Brie was inordinately howling last night. Not sure why. 

allan



spotted nikes said:


> If you have a sliding glass door, they make inserts that have a built in doggie door that you can use.
> 
> If you have a door to the backyard, you can buy a storm door (aluminum type door with a 1/2 window that goes outside the regular door and locks) and put that outside the regular door. You can even buy ones that already have a doggie door in them, or you can buy one without a doggie door and install your own. Then you leave the inside door open, with the storm door locked, so dog can use the doggie door. I put them in all of my rentals. They're pretty cheap and easy to install.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

When you say a doggie door won't work because of how the house is set up, is it because the door opens up to a large rm that you can't block off, and you don't want her to have full roam in the house? I don't understand what it is about the house that prevents using a doggie door. If you want to restrict wher the dog goes, you can get an Ex pen, and form it around the doggie door opening, so dog can come in, but be restricted in the area they can get to. But since you mentioned that you considered leaving her inside, I'm not sure what it is about a doggie door that won't work...


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

When we got a noise complaint from our landlord we started keeping Sydney confined in our bedroom while we were gone. It eliminated the problem and now she spends most of the day sleeping in her crate or on our bed. We live in a duplex and our neighbors have to walk past out livingroom windows (which are tall and skinny, so she can easily see out of them) to get to the steps to their apartment in the back. Apparently she had be "vaulting at the window" and of course we had no idea until we got the complaint. 

Is there a reason why you don't want to keep her inside while you are gone?


----------



## kaiyen (Dec 12, 2010)

I mean this is a nice way - y'all really won't give this one up, huh?

first, I have done research on dog doors. I know they can be installed in doors, next to sliding doors, and even in walls. I know there are a variety of electronic and "manual" ones, etc. 

Our sliding door opens into a 16x20, covered, enclosed sun room. We tried having Brie stay in this room with the screen door open (we aren't worried about security into the sunroom itself - it's just screening that closes it off), but she just lay there and pulled up the carpet. She wasn't confined to the room, but she pulled it up anyway. 

The office room's walls are all within the sunroom as well.

The one non-cabinet wall in the kitchen has a hutch in front of it. Can we put the hutch somewhere else? Only if we throw other furniture away. 

Door to garage, off kitchen, is a fire door. 

Side door is out of garage. We don't want her "inside space" to be the garage, which is still not quite as clean as we like and we have discovered some old motor oil stains while cleaning. I don't think eating that would be good. 

Other bedroom is along front of house, and the side is outside of the fence on that side of the house. 

Bathroom walls are all solid marble slab or where the tub is.

Master bedroom has the bed in front of on wall, or is the bathroom, or is the closet. 

So unless 
-build a tunnel from the sliding door to the screen door in the sunroom (an ex-pen wouldn't hold her, and a tunnel would be inconvenient, obviously)
-put a wall door in our closet (meaning the closet would be open all the time, and she has a weird preference to vomit there when she has been sick)
-that's...it

we can't do a dog door. There is 1 wall that we haven't considered yet that might work. But I just started building my office desk around that area and have now covered it up. I can rethink the layout...

allan



spotted nikes said:


> When you say a doggie door won't work because of how the house is set up, is it because the door opens up to a large rm that you can't block off, and you don't want her to have full roam in the house? I don't understand what it is about the house that prevents using a doggie door. If you want to restrict wher the dog goes, you can get an Ex pen, and form it around the doggie door opening, so dog can come in, but be restricted in the area they can get to. But since you mentioned that you considered leaving her inside, I'm not sure what it is about a doggie door that won't work...


We just thought she'd prefer that yard. We're fine keeping her inside. I just want to know if we should ramp her up to confinement inside slowly or not. 
allan



kafkabeetle said:


> When we got a noise complaint from our landlord we started keeping Sydney confined in our bedroom while we were gone. It eliminated the problem and now she spends most of the day sleeping in her crate or on our bed. We live in a duplex and our neighbors have to walk past out livingroom windows (which are tall and skinny, so she can easily see out of them) to get to the steps to their apartment in the back. Apparently she had be "vaulting at the window" and of course we had no idea until we got the complaint.
> 
> Is there a reason why you don't want to keep her inside while you are gone?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

How is she when you are home and she is loose inside? I know my dogs all sleep in the bedroom when I'm gone... at least that's where they all come out of when I get home. If she's good inside, try her alone when you run short trips and see how she does.


----------



## kaiyen (Dec 12, 2010)

I can't tell what she's up to, since she comes to the door when we get home. But she was okay for 4 hours last night - first time ever left inside, to be honest. So we'll see. She was crate-trained when we were in an apartment, but we let her outside since we moved in February. 

allan



spotted nikes said:


> How is she when you are home and she is loose inside? I know my dogs all sleep in the bedroom when I'm gone... at least that's where they all come out of when I get home. If she's good inside, try her alone when you run short trips and see how she does.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have left my dogs in crates all day while I am at work. That is from 6AM to 4PM M-F. It is about 2 hours longer than I like so I put up two kennel runs. These are screened so the dogs cannot see out (shrubbery etc.). I have told my neighbors before I did this to PLEASE let me know if the dogs bark. They do not and I have been doing this since last fally. On bad days they are in, and crated. 

When Atka was 7 months old she could be left for 8 hours and no issues. I prefer to have someone get her out to pee mid day at that age.. but I live in the boonies and I work 38 miles away.. so could not do that (and the neighbors I have also work). 

As long as you get her out to walk and to train (mind games will wear her out as much as walks do.. and doing both is ideal) she will be fine. Weekends the dogs are with me and I go places they can come with me. 

Would a dog door into a confined area be great? Yes. I cannot do that either.. and you know.. I would not be comfortable with the dog coming in and being loose in the house, so would set up a pen (I get 42 inch by 6 foot chain link gates and clamps and make my pens out of those) so the dog could come in the door and into that pen. I worry the dog will get chewing in the house and get something that will kill her.. like an electric cord. I am also not comfortable with the dog loose in the yard when I am not home.. I might feel different if I had 8 foot fences, but I do not.


----------



## kaiyen (Dec 12, 2010)

Elana55 said:


> I have left my dogs in crates all day while I am at work. That is from 6AM to 4PM M-F. It is about 2 hours longer than I like so I put up two kennel runs. These are screened so the dogs cannot see out (shrubbery etc.). I have told my neighbors before I did this to PLEASE let me know if the dogs bark. They do not and I have been doing this since last fally. On bad days they are in, and crated.


When you say screened - just by the shrubbery? Or via something else? My fear is I'll build something and screen it off, visually, and end up her going crazy because she can hear but not see. Ironic...

Thanks for the help. Good to know this could work with her indoors if we have to. So right now you use the kennel runs, and do not have her inside? But did at one point?

allan


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a heavy hedge of Lilacs that are hard to see around.. so that is the screen. 

Right now, both dogs are in 10X10 kennel runs (separate). Both runs have wire tops (dogs can climb chain link) and both have shades. One run it is a shade tarp and water can get thru it. The other run is a regular water proof tarp. Both shades/tarps come down part of one side of the run to help provide shade when the sunanle is low. I also have a perimeter fence. Kennel runs have wire underneath and horse stall mats over the wire (no digging this way). 

When Questa comes in heat I will have to leave her inside and crated when I am not home (no chance of a male dog getting to her.. as they will.. if they breech the perimeter fence and are outside a kennel run and the female inside the kennel run). 

So, yes, I have both runs and indoor set up. I use the runs most of the time but if it is too hot, too cold or too wet, they are indoors in large crates. Shade for the run is essential as is a good dog house 

BTW from your siggy that dog looks like a Border Collie mix. BC's are known to have issues when they can see out of a crate or kennel.. will obsess and bark etc.


----------



## kaiyen (Dec 12, 2010)

thanks for the info...very helpful. esp the last bit. Our plan is this:

1 - we got info on when the police showed up. Our neighbors moved some of our trash/recycling bins out of the way that we had inadvertently made into a wall between Brie and even the open-view gate. She immediately stopped barking once she could get to the gate. So it's possible that, BC mix and all, she just needs to be able to have a nice open view. 

2 - therefore, we are going to try the sonic collar on her (got one of the higher end ones, so won't be too tough, I hope, on her), with no other containment. we did put out a note to 25 neighbors in proximity asking them to let us know.

3 - if that doesn't work, we will likely move her inside, no crate. We are doing much work in the backyard, which isn't that big (since some of that work involved adding to our mature and big magnolia and orange trees...) and we don't have room for a kennel run, I don't think. 

4 - if she does bad stuff while at home, no crate, we will go to crate. The one we have is big enough for her. 

5 - we will continue to consider the kennel run idea. Our concern is we put it together, prevent her from seeing but still hearing, and she barks because she can't get to the people calling her name, etc. 

thoughts? thanks.



Elana55 said:


> I have a heavy hedge of Lilacs that are hard to see around.. so that is the screen.
> 
> Right now, both dogs are in 10X10 kennel runs (separate). Both runs have wire tops (dogs can climb chain link) and both have shades. One run it is a shade tarp and water can get thru it. The other run is a regular water proof tarp. Both shades/tarps come down part of one side of the run to help provide shade when the sunanle is low. I also have a perimeter fence. Kennel runs have wire underneath and horse stall mats over the wire (no digging this way).
> 
> ...


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

> 6. Find my best homemade cookie recipe, and bake a few dozen to hand deliver to the neighbors - so I can express to them our efforts to improve our dog's barking.


Excellent idea!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Excellent idea!


Uh oh.. be careful kaiyen.. sounds like CP (and his pet ant eater) is going to move in next door and complain every day about the dog barking so he can get cookies.....


----------



## kaiyen (Dec 12, 2010)

Flip side is that, presumably, I'd have an ally in the neighborhood. The complainers are selling their house, btw...


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

kaiyen said:


> Flip side is that, presumably, I'd have an ally in the neighborhood. The complainers are selling their house, btw...


Have they actually sold it or is it merely FOR sale? If it is the latter, it explains a LOT.....


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

kaiyen said:


> Flip side is that, presumably, I'd have an ally in the neighborhood. The complainers are selling their house, btw...


That may be why they are complaining now. I had a house for sale that I lost 2 sales on because the neighbors had dogs that would bark when they heard someone next door. The Buyer's agents both told me that is why they decided not o buy, as they loved the house, but said they didn't want to have to listen to a dog bark all of the time. The bad thing was, that the dogs had stopped barking at me when I was over there daily fixing the house up, but once it sat vacant, they gotused to there being no noise there, so they'd bark when someone was looking at the house. It REALLY does hurt prospective sales.


----------



## kaiyen (Dec 12, 2010)

I mention that they are selling the house specifically because I think that's why they sent in the complaint. It's doubly frustrating because they kept asking us questions about moving in, about how much we paid, etc while being "good neighbors," then 2 weeks later their house goes up for sale. I am not feeling very badly that they've already had to drop their asking price by $75,000 since listing, presumably due to lack of offers. 

I am of course still taking Brie's barking very seriously - it's not good to anyone. But this potentially explains a lot.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

kaiyen said:


> . I am not feeling very badly that they've already had to drop their asking price by $75,000 since listing, presumably due to lack of offers.
> 
> .


But if they aren't getting offers because your dog is barking when people are next door looking at the house for sale, I'm sure that is why they are somewhat upset.

I know you are taking their complaints seriously and working on it, but you'd really benefit by helping them sell their house, so you can get rid of them...


----------



## kaiyen (Dec 12, 2010)

They are actually 3 houses down, just to clarify. They are not the next door neighbors, who are actually really great and showed the police officer that our dog is actually really well behaved (more info if you wish). 

Also, based on responses from neighbors since I put out the letters of apology (2 so far) , Brie actually doesn't bark during the day hardly at all...the notes all said thanks for sending that out, that it was very considerate, and that had never noticed her barking but that they would let me know asap. 

We're taking all the precautions, dont' worry. I've put up the posts for a dog run along the side of the house (oh - I figured out a place to put one after all) and am tilling the ground to get it ready for sod or grass seed. I just need to actually seed and buy the gate. So that will be step 2 - still in yard during day, but away from anywhere she can look out. Not even a blocked gate, but physically separated.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Hopefully you can figure out what to do. I, too, had an unsigned note left on my house. It was for my dogs inside my house, when we were at work. I solved the problem by crating the barking dog and that worked. If it hadn't, it would have been too bad, so sad for the neighbors. My dogs, inside my house, during the daytime. We had a landlord out back complain to me that I had six dogs and they barked (it was visiting 3 dogs and our three)...I had to find out what the law was on outdoor dogs barking. I personally could never leave my dogs outside when gone, I'd be a nervous wreck that they'd get into something, get loose, etc


----------



## Irishman (May 13, 2011)

If you are working out front and your dog is barking out back, my advice would be to put your dog inside. That would irritate the nicest of neighbors. Your neighbors do not sound very nice. 

Get a crate. Dogs generally love them if introduced properly, which keeps your house safe and reduces your dog's stress level. I have three dogs that will bark if they get bored, so I never leave the house for more than 30-45 minutes with them outside. If I'm going out for a movie, they go inside.


----------



## kaiyen (Dec 12, 2010)

she was crate trained as a younger puppy, and used the crate still indoors as we taught her to sleep at night on the floor instead of on the bed. I'm not worried about moving her back to a crate if need be. 

It's only one of the scenarios that we've witnessed when she barks - us out front, out of view, but she knows we're there. We don't do that and just ignore her. It's one of the scenarios I presented to try and develop a pattern of behavior, through which I could then, with the forum's help, formulate a plan to resolve the issue. We are and always have been very responsive when she barks - not to the point where she learns that barking means attention, but we chastise her, etc. 

Some neighbors are great. This one really threw us off after 2 months of really great experiences.


----------

